# Stilista rhinestone software



## HotFixQueen (Jul 3, 2007)

We were looking at the Sierra software for our cams machine.. but while doing research we came across another called GMI Strass Stilista..anyone have experience with this software? They say direct export to Cams.. they also say 100% compatible with Stone Stencil Cutters.. I'd love to know the price of the software
here's their site GMI s.r.l. - Software, laser systems and equipment for embroidery by GMI
http://www.gmi.it/


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

might be okay if you live in Europe...they do not have a USA presence..( not sure Sierra does either) so makes support by phone difficult


----------

